# my new truck



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

my new service truck


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

I have two of those for running service I carry everything from a Johnny bolt to a 500 gallon commercial water heater ......wink....wink


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Is parking a problem?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

No I just park in the driveway


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow. just seems a bit extreme to me. Hell in my service area. you are lucky to get a bicycle down some of the darn streets


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Daang, guys that's cool. But doesn't gas or desiel kill ya?


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Its a joke. My boss says I have to much chit packed on my truck. So I picked out something that would suit me.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Little soon for April Fools.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh. Lol. That was good. It would be cool. You could carry a lot of stuff. I could see some of my customers reaction when I pulled up in something that size. Good choice


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Goodness.... but my E350 is soon to be my primary vehicle soon. It's gonna feel like that truck posted just to get something, anywhere.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If that wouldn't carry enough stock for what you do, then maybe you need to rethink your approach. :laughing:

My gosh there is enough room on that to sign for a couple of companies.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

At least you'll have room to carry your water closet wrench now :yes:










:jester::laughing:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

My old boss, long after I had quit working for him, back in the 90's had one of those for awhile for a plumbing van. He did new construction commercial and residential as well as service work and remodeling, and man, he had everything in there, a true shop on wheels.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not bad, but it wouldn't work for my business structure. Here's mine:


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Will said:


> Not bad, but it wouldn't work for my business structure. Here's mine:


Wow, imagine pulling up to a job with that..."Need a new bathbay, Mr. Customer? Let me go back to my tub trailer and get one for you..."


----------

